# Lionel 167 Whistle Controller



## neu11 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hello,

I am totally new at this so I l hope this is the correct way to ask a question.

I have a Lionel 224 locomotive and 2466W tender operated with a 75W 1033 Transformer. With Transformer set at about 18V, loco runs fine but when whistle is sounded the loco essentially loses all power and stops.

I have read about function of the 167 controller and I am under impression that the "choke" coil in the controller is supposed to "boost" voltage when whistle is operating so that the loco doesn't loose power. Perhaps I am not understanding its function but if this is correct, then is there a problem with the 167 controller? And if there is a problem, what needs to be done to correct it. 

I have also read that a DC voltage supplied using a 1.5V dry cell battery can be substituted for the 167 to actuate the whistle motor relay - is this correct and what would the circuitry for this alternative be?

Thanks for any info someone may be able to provide.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The Lionel #147 used to put a 1.5V battery in series with the track feed to sound the whistle.










It just switched the battery in series with the leads when you pushed the button, when you released it, the wire was connected directly.

The Lionel #167 whistle controller just had the choke in series all the time except when you blew the whistle. Then it switched the rectifier in and the drop of that was about the same as the choke, so it was supposed to keep things steady. In practice, it didn't work that well. It does not boost the voltage.

Here's a page that tells you all about the Lionel #167 Whistle Controller.

Here's a page on the Lionel #147 Whistle Controller.


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!
All postwar transformers with whistle controls, including the 1033, have a compensating winding to add additional voltage to the track when the whistle is blown. This is to keep the train running at a near normal speed, because the whistle motor draws so much power and decreases voltage to the track. When you start to move the whistle lever, the whistle will start to blow and the train will slow down. As you continue to move the lever all the way, the compensating winding is switched in, adding voltage to the track to keep the train running at a normal speed. If there is a problem with the switch and its contacts inside, the winding may not get switched in, and the train will slow down, as you experience. Take the tender off the track and lock the loco in neutral. Operate the whistle lever all the way. You should see the locomotive headlight get brighter. If it does not, there is a problem with your transformer whistle circuit. 

Larry


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Larry is correct. The 1033 has a 5 volt compensating winding that kicks in when you whistle. Take the train off the track and measure the AC voltage. With no train on the track the voltage should jump by 5 volts when you activate the whistle. If you don't have a voltmeter handy put a lighted car on the track. You should see the light increase in brightness. If it does not check the whistle control switch and contacts inside the transformer as they are often out of adjustment or dirty.


----------

